# Using Buff Headwear as a mask



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I was curious as to whether or not a Buff could be worn as a mask, but it appears not. Bummer. Seems like it would be an ideal solution.

From Buff's site: buff® statement on covid-19

*In response to the updated White House Administration Coronavirus Task Force statement and CDC recommendations regarding the use of cloth face coverings on April 3, 2020:

BUFF® head and neckwear protects against many of nature's elements. However, while our multifunctional headwear products cover the entire front of the face (nose, mouth, chin, and neck), they are not scientifically proven by the Center for Disease Control (CDC) and the World Health Organization (WHO) to prevent you from: (1) contracting a virus/disease/illness or (2) passing a virus/disease/illness to someone else.

If / When BUFF® products are worn, in response to the April 3, 2020 Center for Disease Control (CDC) statement - "CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies) especially in areas of significant community-based transmission.":

We encourage users not to circumvent the proper safety protocols of social distancing, quarantining, etc. suggested by the CDC.

In response to the most Commonly Asked Questions and concerns regarding Product and Shipping, please see the below statements:

BUFF® performance head and neckwear are not intended to be used as medical-grade face masks or as a replacement for N95 respirators as effective measures to prevent disease, illness, or the spread of viruses.

BUFF® does not produce or claimed to produce products that prevent disease, illness, or the spread of viruses.

At this time, our shipping center is not affected and Website Orders Are Shipping.

https://buffusa.com/buff-community-statement*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I rode like this, and today I went to store wearing one.

Better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

they want to be free from any responsability, there is nothing proving how effective a home made mask would be as well, I bet anyone making this type of gear was told by their lawyers to put a warning like that.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Better than nothing, I guess.


That's what I'm thinking- it at least helps with the touching the face thing.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Covering their asses from "I wore a Jeff Probst approved PPE, and all I got was this lousy COVID" lawsuits. In my opinion (NOT A DOCTOR, NOT FACT BASED, OPINION!!) something is better than nothing. I am currently wearing my underwear on my head.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah, a major CYA. I have three Buffs, but no hospital masks. I'm not going to take the PPE from the medical professionals, but I can wear a Buff when I go to the grocery store. At least it blocks me from touching my mouth/nose.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been doing this and getting a few laffs:

T-shirt Ninja Mask

I haven't tried going into a bank with it yet.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

From what I understand the change to recommending face masks is mostly to prevent those with the virus from spewing as prolifically as they would if uncovered. So a scarf, old t-shirt, or what have you all do the job. The homemade solutions being shown are for that purpose and don't have anything like the sealing or fine filtering ability of properly fitted N95 mask that would significantly protect the wearer.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wear a proper mask under it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

the one ring said:


> I've been doing this and getting a few laffs:
> 
> T-shirt Ninja Mask
> 
> I haven't tried going into a bank with it yet.


That's one of the places I went yesterday. It felt weird being at bank looking like that.


chazpat said:


> Wear a proper mask under it.


Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jcd46 said:


> Can't find them anywhere.


My GF bought a package of 10 N95 masks at a local auto parts store earlier this week. Evidently body shop employees use them when sanding/painting. The 10-pack cost around $40. Yeah, I'll wear one under my Buff.

But according to latest suggestions by "experts," the N95 mask is not necessary. Any mask that helps us learn to stop touching our faces is what we're after.
=sParty


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If I was wearing a face mask and trying to ride, I'd be flinging sweat everywhere, due to overheating, even here where it was a high of 48 yesterday.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Covering their asses from "I wore a Jeff Probst approved PPE, and all I got was this lousy COVID" lawsuits. In my opinion (NOT A DOCTOR, NOT FACT BASED, OPINION!!) something is better than nothing. I am currently wearing my underwear on my head.


I bet the underwear on your head helps enforce the social distancing thing, too.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> My GF bought a package of 10 N95 masks at a local auto parts store earlier this week. Evidently body shop employees use them when sanding/painting. The 10-pack cost around $40. Yeah, I'll wear one under my Buff.
> 
> But according to latest suggestions by "experts," the N95 mask is not necessary. Any mask that helps us learn to stop touching our faces is what we're after.
> =sParty


N95 masks are actually classified as respirators. They are necessary for respiratory protection from small airborne particles.

As Lone Rager posted above, the recommendation for everyone to cover their face with whatever face covering is available isn't for individual respiratory protection, but for reducing the viral load in public places. A Buff will work as well as any of the T-shirt or bandana examples I've seen around the web.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I have four N95s I bought when I was sanding drywall. My wife wasn't happy that they were used.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chazpat said:


> I have four N95s I bought when I was sanding drywall. My wife wasn't happy that they were used.


_Safely reusing personal protection equipment like masks is becoming a greater possibility given the shortage of many medical supplies that essential workers need during the coronavirus outbreak.

Last week, researchers at the University of Massachusetts Amherst said they found that face masks used by health care workers can be safely reused after sterilization.

The research, which looked at N95 masks, concluded that there is no difference between a new mask and a sterilized mask._

https://www.nbcboston.com/news/coronavirus/n95-mask-reuse-coronavirus-research/2102044/


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Ok that's good news, Canadian hospitals stopped throwing them away recently, so we've got a stockpile of them to be cleaned. 1 machine capable of sterilizing up to 80k masks a day, hopefully the Cheeto in Chief will allow n95 to cross the border


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Ok that's good news, Canadian hospitals stopped throwing them away recently, so we've got a stockpile of them to be cleaned. 1 machine capable of sterilizing up to 80k masks a day, hopefully the Cheeto in Chief will allow n95 to cross the border


Didn't some arrived from China already?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

In the past three weeks, I have gone inside a post office once to drop off a package, inside two or three restaurants to pick up orders, and in a home improvement story to pick up a shelf that someone in the store had brought to the front desk for me. I wore a mask to the post office and the store, but nowhere else.

I have gone riding, running, and walking several times during this time with no mask. what good is a mask in the woods when you're not touching anything but your own bike and maybe a dog leash, and interactions with other people are exceedingly brief and easily "distanced"? are people actually riding with masks on, and how do you do that without suffocating?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I think masks are to be used along with the distancing, keep your distance when you can, mask for when you gotta be in contact.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> are people actually riding with masks on,


Of course not (speaking for myself) for the reasons you outlined, and others.

1) I'm solo
2 my interaction with other people on my rides is minimal to non-existent.
3) per all data I've read, Covid-19 is not aerosolized
4) my bike does not have Covid-19 and I'm not too concerned with infecting my bike. My cat? That's another story!:yikes::yikes:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

eatdrinkride said:


> 3) per all data I've read, Covid-19 is not aerosolized.


Everything I've read from specialists and experts says it definitely can be aerosolized.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

never mind..I'm looking for myself. info changes weekly/daily


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

eatdrinkride said:


> never mind..I'm looking for myself. info changes weekly/daily


Here's one I linked a few days ago- 




There's several others I've seen from leading experts saying the same. New info is rapidly developing but I think this part of it is pretty well established and there is consensus.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

eatdrinkride said:


> never mind..I'm looking for myself. info changes weekly/daily


That hasn't really changed for a while, only the initial research was saying that it didn't readily aerosol and that it didn't live very long on surfaces, then patients started getting sick via HVAC systems transporting the aerosol and so forth, this isn't a recent development at this point.

That said, wearing a mask while riding is damn impossible for me, glasses just fog up, if you aren't fogging up, the breath is escaping below/being sucked in, where the mask doesn't really do anything but try to train you not to touch your face...but it makes it extra bad when you have to re-position or do something, with all the snot and moisture that has backed up.

A couple days ago, an older gentleman with earbuds launched a huge cloud of snot-rocket 20 feet ahead when I was waiting to pass, I eventually ended up yelling at him and then gave him a piece of my mind, for being an idiot with earbuds given the current situation and launching snot-rockets without looking around first. This is the kind of BS we are dealing with and the people that will pull us all down.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Most people wearing PPE and homemade stuff probably contaminate themselves taking it off anyway. They also probably re-use the PPE without sterilizing it. My guess is that most of the hacks people are looking to exploit don't really do a whole lot.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw one doctor say that a homemade mask using paper towels & rubber bands was 80% as effective as a store bought one. I can't find the link and can't recall if she was referring to N95's or not but the takeaway was that they were good and it was definitely worthwhile to use them.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> I saw one doctor say that a homemade mask using paper towels & rubber bands was 80% as effective as a store bought one. I can't find the link and can't recall if she was referring to N95's or not but the takeaway was that they were good and it was definitely worthwhile to use them.


There is no way she would have been referring to N95's, but to a regular or surgical mask, yes. N'95's have a much greater degree of filtration as well as seal around your face (provided it actually fits correctly).

Source: Am a long time nurse (critical care as well as surgery) and diy home renovator who has a loooong history with various types of masks.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DaddyFatStax said:


> There is no way she would have been referring to N95's, but to a regular or surgical mask, yes. N'95's have a much greater degree of filtration as well as seal around your face (provided it actually fits correctly).
> 
> Source: Am a long time nurse (critical care as well as surgery) and diy home renovator who has a loooong history with various types of masks.


Yeah I don't remember for sure and can't find the link but she was a surgeon and seemed legitimate. I remember for sure that she said they were very effective though and recommended that people use them.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah I don't remember for sure and can't find the link but she was a surgeon and seemed legitimate. I remember for sure that she said they were very effective though and recommended that people use them.


T-shirts, buffs, surgical masks, etc. are all very effective for filtering out droplets (even quite small ones), which is how the majority of infections happen. Even in a so-called airborne disease (I say "so-called", as this is likely true of covid, but there is still some debate), true infection/transmission is more likely to occur from a droplet, or someone touching something that a droplet just landed on then touching their face.

Therefore the general public wearing something like a buff is a great idea. They greatly reduce the inoculum size, or viral load you will likely encounter or spread. It isn't like one tiny virus will infect you, it often takes a good "chunk" of them to "take hold" and infect someone. The less you can expose yourself to the better. This is why young health care workers have died without proper protection, they are overwhelmed with viral load.

The N95's become more necessary for those in the room when someone is being intubated, or given a breathing treatment (or the ventilator's hepa filter is expired, as is COMMON). Basically when you are in a room inundated with aerosolized mucosa, you NEED an N95 and googles. Out in general public, a regular mask is fine, and goggles aren't needed so long as you keep your distance.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

^^^that was an excellent post^^^

I plan on wearing my buff next time I go on my weekly grocery store run. I've got 2-3, so can do a wash rotation and ensure I have a clean one on hand.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> are people actually riding with masks on, and how do you do that without suffocating?


Before all this, there were masks marketed toward cross fit maniacs and the like that they intentionaly used to supposedly mimic training at high altitude.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Taroroot said:


> Before all this, there were masks marketed toward cross fit maniacs and the like that they intentionaly used to supposedly mimic training at high altitude.


Example: https://www.trainingmask.com/


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

06HokieMTB said:


> Example: https://www.trainingmask.com/


Wow, didn't realize they have a full on gimp mask model! Don't see anyone running around with that one, guess even that one is too extreme looking.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I did hear a doctor on a radio say that you need to know how to wear a mask or it becomes ineffective, perhaps even worse than not having one. 

In partictular he was suggesting as soon as the mask is touched in some manner it becomes ineffectual. It could be carrying the virus on it. Therefore masks, buffs, teeshirts that you have touched after touching a public surface could be contaminated.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

https://interestingengineering.com/...Vlsy0BCdEaSNaYJnG_WARLjgGIrs41sPXrdRGw4pnrpLs


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> Example: https://www.trainingmask.com/


Does anyone wear this mask?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ostrichsak (Mar 10, 2020)

Picard said:


> Does anyone wear this mask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I've been doing CrossFit 6 days a week going on 5 years now and in all of our workouts to include traveling and drop-ins I've never once seen somebody actually doing CrossFit with one of these masks on. It's just as well because I'm not sure that I could resist the overwhelming urge to punch them straight in the forehead if I did happen to see it.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Wear a proper mask under it.


I'll leave the "proper mask" to the healthcare professionals who need them way way worse than I do. My girlfriend works at a hospital (not in any dept that handles Covid patients) and they are issued one mask PER WEEK!!! I'll keep using my Buff for store trips and just keep my distance from others and use common sense (too bad that isn't as contagious as Covid is)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I did today.

Because it was 5°F while I was riding downhill.


----------

